# Tubeless slicks for the commute..



## ononecarbon456 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi,

I want to use my MTB to commute to work I already have two sets of wheels. One is set up with Nobby Nics running tubeless and this setup is working well. But don't want to keep wearing out my Nics on the blackstuff. For my second set of wheels I would like a set of slicks for the commute\road riding. I would like to run them tubeless just like my Nics. I see lots of the urban tyres come with 'puncture proof' inserts. Usually with a weight penalty. If i am running tubeless this isn't really a feature i am after and would rather have some lighter weight tyres with no inserts. 

Can you recommend any 'urban' tyre that fits the bill? Lightweight, tubeless ready, to fit a 26" MTB rim.

Does anyone run tyres like Big Apple, City Jet tubeless?

Most of the shops are pushing me down the light weight XC race tyres like Furious Fred etc. Is that really my only option?

If a tyre spec doesn't say its tubeless ready does that really mean it can't be run tubeless? Surly with a compressor and enough liquid latex any thing is possible?

I mean whats really the difference between a tubeless ready tyre and one that isn't. Bearing in mind i am not actually putting them on a UST rim but i am putting them on a converted rim.

Thanks

Joel


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I have been searching for a puncture resistant UST slick tyre for a long time. The closest I found was the Michelin WildRun'R, but I could never find anything that said it was definitely UST or tubeless ready. Sites selling it had different information and the lbs cannot get them.

I ended up just going for a Schwalbe Marathon Plus. Huge weight penalty, but I've only had one puncture so far on our bad roads.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

pick whatever tire you want, and set it up with Stans.


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

I mounted up a set of Schwalbe Marathon Mondail tires on some Stans rims:









- DSCF1446

Not a slick by any means but rides smooth and easy on pavement owing to it's touring design. As long as you stick to a low enough pressure, other tires should work. I think Stans lists 50psi as the max. pressure on this size tire, I run at 30 or lower.

If you want to run a high pressure tire, probably need to find a road tubeless tire as they will have the stronger bead to handle higher pressures.


----------



## ononecarbon456 (Jul 13, 2012)

On one has Schwalbe citizen on offer only £8 a tyre will give a try with them. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

NateHawk said:


> pick whatever tire you want, and set it up with Stans.


I was hoping this would work with the Marathon Plus for extra puncture protection, but no luck with a steel bead.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I used Big Apples tubeless for over 4k miles, and I'm currently using Serfas Drifters Tubeless. I use Gorilla Tape, old presta valves, and homebrew sealant. My experience has been that fat steel bead urban type tires set up easier tubeless than the (plenty of) folding mountain bike tires I've done.

I've had 3 of my bikes set up tubeless for several years, and I've never used a tubeless specific tire. You will get a tiny bit of seeping at the bead, and some on the sidewalls of some tires for a little while, and then it will stop and they will work fine for a long, long time.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I might give it another try. I was trying to mount the tyres onto Mavic Crossmax XL wheels, using sealant and a compressor but they just wouldn't seat.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I was hoping this would work with the Marathon Plus for extra puncture protection, but no luck with a steel bead.


first time setting something up this way can be tricky. Some combos don't work as well as others, of course. My first time attempting to set up regular tires as tubeless on Mavic UST rims took days to get the beads to seat and hold air for more than a couple hours. Adding Gorilla Tape to the bead seat area may very well help even with a UST rim. There are no hard rules when trying ghetto tubeless. The only rule really is "whatever works".


----------



## acroy (Jun 20, 2006)

I've been rocking Marathon 1.75's sealed up with Stan's kit at about 60psi for 8yrs, 3-5k miles/ year. My commuter is a 26" hardtail.
USE STEEL BEAD TIRES. At higher pressure, kevlar bead blows off. If you run 30psi on Kevlar I am sure it would be ok. 
I've also used Maxxis, Panaracer and Vittoria tires but Schwalbe seems to be best. 
For my taste 1.5 is too narrow, 2.0 is a bit fat. 1.75 makes me happy happy happy.
Goop them up every 3mo and expect to get 4-5k out of them.
Best of luck!!


----------



## mfowler95 (Jan 9, 2012)

CommuterBoy said:


> I used Big Apples tubeless for over 4k miles, and I'm currently using Serfas Drifters Tubeless. I use Gorilla Tape, old presta valves, and homebrew sealant. My experience has been that fat steel bead urban type tires set up easier tubeless than the (plenty of) folding mountain bike tires I've done.
> 
> I've had 3 of my bikes set up tubeless for several years, and I've never used a tubeless specific tire. You will get a tiny bit of seeping at the bead, and some on the sidewalls of some tires for a little while, and then it will stop and they will work fine for a long, long time.


CommuterBoy, what size Serfas Drifters are you running?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ 29x2.0's... they are the easiest tires I've ever set up tubeless. 5 seconds with an air compressor to seat the bead. PsssssssshhhhhhPOP :lol:


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

Schwalbe Furious Fred! Availabe in a double defense version (at least over here in the EU), lighweight, super easy tubeless set up, good rolling resistence. Or Schwalbe's Sammy Slick. Similar tire, just less expensive.


----------



## mfowler95 (Jan 9, 2012)

CommuterBoy said:


> ^^ 29x2.0's... they are the easiest tires I've ever set up tubeless. 5 seconds with an air compressor to seat the bead. PsssssssshhhhhhPOP :lol:


I have the 26x2.0's on my bike and love them!!!


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)

I've run Michelin Pilot Sport 700x35 on Stan's Arch on my commuter for the last two seasons with great results. Only one flat but I can't blame the tires; I forgot to recharge my sealant and was reminded of that when I picked up a nail! They mount up tubeless without any trouble. I run two layers of yellow tape and keep them inflated to 45psi.


----------

